# Palendrom Program C++ help



## nocompknowl (May 14, 2002)

Im making a program that looks at a users inputed word and checks to see if it is a palendron. I was searching in the help files to figure out what code you put in to make it read and check each letter excluding, symbols and capitals. can anyone help me.

thanks,
nocompknowl


----------



## AlbertB (Nov 24, 2002)

Start with your own thoughts and then we will help you to expand them. The biggest problem is to put something down knowing that others who know a lot more than you are going to see it and comment on it. Don't worry, we all know how that feels here. Noone will look down on you for not knowing too much. 

Have a stab at suggesting a way to go, even if it is just in "pseudocode" and I promise you people will then offer improvements which will sort out your problem. But we are all reluctant to do your work for you. "The Lord helps those who help themselves" the old saying goes, well so do we. 

If you have just started a course, why not give us a general idea of the concepts that you have covered so far, because this problem must be solvable using your current knowledge?


----------



## itlu (Feb 23, 2004)

there are two ways u an go about it

1-> store it in an array and have two pointers one at start and next at end traversse in opposite direction and compare the values

if u reach either ends without mismatch its palindrome.


----------



## itlu (Feb 23, 2004)

second method is much more simpler 

get reverse of a string in another array and compare..


i hope this lot of spoon feeding find the thrid method and let me know


----------

